

Ask HN: Simple contacts web app - 10dpd

I'm looking to create the following simple flow in a web app:<p>1. A user signs up with an email &#38; password<p>2. A user can add a list of contacts (e.g. firstname, lastname, phone)<p>3. A user can add multiple events to each contact.<p>Thoughts on what framework to use to get an MVP up and running?
======
donniefitz2
I'm not sure the product has value. Look, if you want to learn a framework
that's great, but I wouldn't place much hope in the concept as it's been done
in many places.

I would recommend using Ruby on Rails, maybe trying Code Ingiter (PHP) or even
giving ASP.Net MVC a try.

If you are looking to learn a framework, there's hope, but if you are looking
to create a viable product, you might want to dig deeper.

------
stephenr
I'm confused what this offers that existing Contacts & Calendar solutions
don't?

~~~
10dpd
Nothing as yet - it's to build a simple app to enable me to learn a framework
and have a rough idea of its strengths / weaknesses.

~~~
stephenr
Well if the whole point is to learn a framework, surely the determining factor
of what framework to use is more related to the language you want to use, what
you already know, etc, rather than how well it will make a contacts app??

